# Glossary of terms/acronyms



## John37130 (Jul 29, 2007)

Even after a year of reading posts, I still run across posts that include acronyms that I don't recognize (today I read a post about SVO, but I have no idea what SVO is).  Is there any type of glossary on TUG of frequently used acronyms?  I hate to post a reply asking someone to define SVO, HHI, OBX, etc. if it can be easily looked up.  

Thanks,

John


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 29, 2007)

Here is a glossary, but while it contains many of the generic timesharing terms, it doesn't include all of the abbreviations for specific brands or resorts.

SVO = Starwood Vacation Owner, someone who owns a Starwood timeshare.  
SVN = Starwood Vacation Network, the exchange system for Starwood owners

I believe OBX refers to South Carolina Outer Banks, but it's not really a timeshare term.

I can't help you with HHI.


----------



## Dave M (Jul 29, 2007)

Here is a link to a more extensive timeshare glossary, but as Denise indicated, it won't cover location and resort abbreviations/acronyms.

HHI = Hilton Head Island
OBX = the Outer Banks (of North Carolina)

Some others that you'll often see here:

AC = Accommodation Certificate. An extra week (for a small fee) offered by II as an incentive for depositing a high-demand week

EY = a timeshare that you get to use *e*very *y*ear, contrasted with an EOY (every other year) timeshare, which is listed in one of the glossaries.

DVC = Disney Vacation Club

FF = Fairfield resorts

HGVC = Hilton Grand Vacation Club

MVCI = Marriott Vacation Club International

RHC = Royal Holiday Club

ROFR = Right of First Refusal (same as "FROR" included on the TUG listing that Denise linked)

SA week = South African timeshare

VC = Vacation Counselor, a phone rep at one of the exchange companies

WKORV = Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas

WM = Worldmark

Resort views:
OF = Oceanfront
OV = Ocean view
GV = garden view or mountain view (or, occasionally, a parking lot view!)


----------



## pspercy (Jul 31, 2007)

*Jargon*

I have a floating unit (Marriott) that's called "Platinum" season.
What does that mean vis-a-vis "Red" etc.

I think it means I can use any time there's availability, regardless of time of year ?

Thanks


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 31, 2007)

pspercy said:


> I have a floating unit (Marriott) that's called "Platinum" season.
> What does that mean vis-a-vis "Red" etc.
> 
> I think it means I can use any time there's availability, regardless of time of year ?
> ...


At the Marriott, you can only reserve in the season you own. Older resorts used the term "red" but they have been replaced by "platinum" today. I am not sure if they use the same terms (platinum, silver and bronze) for all other resorts too?

With an exchange company, you can exchange to any season if you bought "red" or "platinum". In the last 59 days anyone can exchange to any season and to many more resorts.


----------



## Dave M (Jul 31, 2007)

Those Platinum and other Marriott-designated seasons are assigned to individual weeks of the year solely for sales purposes. Thus, Marriott will offer all Platinum 2BR oceanfront weeks at a resort for a single price. All Gold 2BR oceanfront weeks will be offered at a single lower price. Etc. 

Although those Marriott designations usually have some correlation to the strength of the week for trading with an exchange company, there are many examples of Gold weeks (e.g., a holiday or school vacation week) that have more trading strength than a Platinum week.

For more info on Marriott's different seasons, see this link from the FAQs for the Marriott forum.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 4, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> Here is a glossary, but while it contains many of the generic timesharing terms, it doesn't include all of the abbreviations for specific brands or resorts.
> 
> SVO = Starwood Vacation Owner, someone who owns a Starwood timeshare.
> SVN = Starwood Vacation Network, the exchange system for Starwood owners
> ...



I always thought OBX stood for obnoxious abbreviations.

Sterling


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 6, 2007)

also a TUG ADVICE article on this

http://www.tug2.net/advice/glossary.htm

Ill update it today to add some of the items in this thread.

*edit..and I cant read because i missed denise posting this earlier!  =)

am currently updating glossary with new items from this thread...should be up shortly!


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 6, 2007)

and updated...please let me know if there are others you would like to see added!


----------



## easyrider (Nov 16, 2007)

So what is dh and dw. Is it dum husband and darling wife ?


----------



## Dave M (Nov 16, 2007)

Funny, funny.

Typically "dear" or "darling", applicable to h (husband), w, (wife), s (son), d (daughter), sil (son-in-law), etc.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 22, 2007)

*Annoying Acronyms & Tedious Catchphrases.*




John37130 said:


> Is there any type of glossary on TUG of frequently used acronyms?


I have fallen into the habit of overusing certain annoying phrases on TUG-BBS -- so much so that for convenience I developed my own list.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## mendota1 (Dec 8, 2007)

so, what does SFX mean?  I see it several places and I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 8, 2007)

*Independent Timeshare Exchange Company -- I Think.*




mendota1 said:


> so, what does SFX mean?  I see it several places and I'm not sure what it is.


It's a non-RCI & non- I-I timeshare exchange company. 

We've never used it, but we keep thinking maybe some day we might give it a try. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

